# Mila Kunis' Vater verließ bei Sex-Szene das Kino



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*Das war zu viel für ihn
Mila Kunis' Vater verließ bei Sex-Szene das Kino​*

Für den Film „Black Swan" drehten Mila Kunis (27) und Natalie Portman (29) eine lesbische Sex-Szene. Das war für den Vater von Mila, die durch die Serie „Die wilden 70er“ bekannt wurde zu viel. Als die Sex-Szene begann, verließ er die Kinovorführung.

In einem Interview erklärte die Schauspielerin, dass diese Szene zwar notwendig war, sie und ihre Schauspielkollegin Natalie Portman aber nicht begeistert darüber waren. „Wir wollten es einfach nur hinter uns bringen. Es ist unangenehm eine Sex-Szene zu drehen. Es ist einfach bizarr. Zum Glück sind wir befreundet und konnten so das Ganze gut durchziehen.“

Es tut ihr für ihren Vater leid, dass er mit so einer Sequenz von seiner Tochter konfrontiert wurde und er versteht, dass er seiner Tochter bei so etwas nicht zusehen kann. Aus diesem Grund will sie ihn davon abhalten, ihren anderen Film Friends with Benefits zu sehen, da er sonst ständig den Kinosaal verlassen müsste. 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## FatChris (4 Dez. 2010)

> sie und ihre Schauspielkollegin Natalie Portman aber nicht begeistert darüber waren.



Dafür sind die Zuschauer begeistert! :WOW:


----------



## JayP (4 Dez. 2010)

Also ich geh da bestimmt nicht aus dem Kino raus


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

der Vater ist im Vorstand eines "Moral-Verein"s, muß schon gehen, um offiziell zu protestieren, egal ob er das für den Erfolg für gut hält oder nicht ....


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2010)

ich stell mir so eine Sex-Szene mit Natalie und Mila auch voll eklig vor  :thx:


----------

